# PLEASE GRANT a dying woman's last wish in Indiana-Not GR's but sweethearts!!!



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my, I dont know what to say, that is so sad and tragic, and we think we have problems,I cant give my thoughts as I dont know how to express them in this situation. 

Thank you for being there for Judy, and helping as you always do with any pet in need.
Prayers for Judy and for peace of mind for her beloved pets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeysmom*

Honeysmom

I know what you mean.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I am posting this on my blog too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

THANK YOU!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping up, hope no one minds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Please keep bumping-this poor lady is trying to wait to go into the hospital 
until home is found for her three precious packages. Don't know if that will be possible.

We need some divine intervention.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

How terrible i just wish i could help


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

just bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

I think lots of people are working on these three and hopefully someone will come through for these three furry angels!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

updates???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I will have to email the girl again*

A wonderful person offered to give a home to the Aussie, not sure if she and the girl connected yet via phone or email.
I just emld. Cindy to see if there is any news!

The Two Labs still are in Need.

Please email everyone you know and crosspost on all forums.

Cindy is the point person for Judy the dying lady, and her dogs.

Blessings.

*Cindy

Email: here or: [email protected]

Phone: Cell: 847-370-4506
Home: 847-367-5134*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats good news what a shame she could not take all of them but i know that would not really be possible.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

still bumping


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Have only just seen the post that someone is having the Aussie that is good news,hope homes can be found for the 2 Labs,soon.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers for this dear lady that she can be at peace knowing her beloved dogs are going to be cared for.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

It is so hard to read these things. They make me cry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

Yes it is VERY SAD,BUT I know I would feel the same as Judy, that our dogs would be loved and cared for!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Any news of how things are going.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeysmom*

Honeysmom

I emld the contact lady which is in my original post but she hasn't replied.
Can you email her and ask or I'll try to remember to do it this evening.
SThanks!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519, I have only just seen your post so sorry, I have tried to email from your original post but for some reason my computer wont allow me to, I will try again but at the moment it says blocked, and I don't know why.
I pray that homes are found for these dogs, so the poor lady can have some peace of mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

I just emld. Cindy again for update on Judy and her dogs.

PERHAPS my msg. went to her spam folder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is an update*

*Here is an update I got from Cindy yesterday:*

Karen, thanks for the note - I am cautiously optimistic that all three dogs will have found a home. Baby, the black lab is spoken for and I need to hear back from a woman in North Carolina about Smokey's transport. And just a few moments ago, I had a conversation with someone about Sasha, the older dog.


So, cross your fingers, your eyes and your toes and say a little prayer. I'll keep you posted.



Cindy


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I pray it all works out keeping everything crossed, thank you Karen for the update.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy, happy update!!!:--heart:



> Good morning.
> 
> So many people have been asking for an update on Judy and her dogs. As of this morning all three have found new forever homes. Judy has just finished another treatment and is holding her own for now. The next few days will be very difficult for her; however, as she says goodbye to her beloved companions. With all the love and support and offers to help, you have made her dying wish come true.
> 
> ...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That is the best news,thank you for the update.
I will light a candle for Judy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

Joanne:

Bless you for posting the beautiful update from Cindy who worked so hard to find adopters for Judy's Dogs.

Let's pray for Judy-for the treatment she's going through and she will have to say goodbye to her three dogs now, but will be ecstatic that they all have found loving homes!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This just really makes you feel good about the human race, so many people stepping up to help a stranger and her pets.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

happy endings are nice


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Goodness...I just found this thread and it brings tears...sad and joyful. God Bless Judy as she goes through this tough time. I know it's lifted a weight knowing her beloved pets have found loving homes.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my a lot of happy endings thank you so much everyone that helped with this rescue you are all heroes god bless you all


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

In such a sad situation, it is so heartwarming that your friend can now be at peace that here beloved dogs have a new forever home.Thanks so much for the update and prayers for Judy.


----------

